# lets see ur substage



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

lets see everyones substage and how much power u are runnin


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Waiting for Ditts to say "There's no such thing as a sub stage".


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

JL 12W6v2 powered by a JL500/1v2. 1.25 cu. ft sealed enclosure.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

800w from a memphis big belle


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

2 15" rlp's Temp soundstream rubicon 502 500watts total  Ib in my trunk waiting to get my dls a6 back from repair.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

jbl w15gti IB, powered by a JL 1000/1 (not completed obviously)


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

89grand said:


> ...... "There's no such thing as a sub stage".


LOL...That was the first thing that came to my mind. 


I have two IDQ12's, sealed, being powered by a Zapco Reference 1100.1


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

2 Premier TS-W2502SPLs powered by 2 PRS-D1100Ms. Box is shown/vented into the cab from the bed. 1200w total.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Can't see mine, except in the trunk. This is with temp wiring when I installed it. Kicker 700.5 and infinity 1242 dvc 12s. It will change soon, gets down pretty nicely just too much weight and not enough room for the amps I want to try in there. Maybe pair of 15s next. I do have carpet for it, never put it on because I figured I would change something.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Well it ain't much to look at from the outside although I do want to cover the enclosure in leatherette someday.

2 a/d/s/ 310px 



















Getting about 275 watts each from this:


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

req said:


> 800w from a memphis big belle


thats and awesome IB setup!!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

2 IDmax 12's, IB. No idea on power. I just set gains until they started getting sloppy, then backed them down. 

Ignore the wires.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

89grand said:


> Waiting for Ditts to say "There's no such thing as a sub stage".


 
YAZTEE!!!! its all one stage. And Im running subless, so no pics from me


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

jonnyanalog said:


> thats and awesome IB setup!!!!


why thank you 


i will be upgrading to the idqv15d4v3 when they come out and get a few more watts from the belle.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah what's with the IB here....I've been laughed at on audio sites for running IB but I will run it any time I can.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> Yeah what's with the IB here....I've been laughed at on audio sites for running IB but I will run it any time I can.


some guy on a home audio site tried to tell me that IB in a car didn't make sense. apparently he thought as a car audio guy I didn't know what it meant to be IB until I explained to him that I understood it quite well. After that he let it go. Home audio gurus are annoying as hell.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

just for fun, i am doing a SPL setup that should be swappable with my IB in less than 30 minutes. all quick disconnects and such. its to satisfy everyone i know who says my pair of 15's are not as loud as their 12" rockfords lol.

we will see what 10 cubes and 4kw with 2 18's that costed the same as their shoddy little install from the mom and pop shop says. hahah.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

And it's not a "stage"........

"Substage" You crack me up


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

zapco 9.0 2200watt









idmax 10 960 watts









and of coarse ...the spl tie breaker  if it ever comes down to that  (6) idmax 12's (2) sledgehammers


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

chijioke penny said:


> and of coarse ...the spl tie breaker  if it ever comes down to that


not sure about the other organizations, but IASCA no longer does SPL tie breakers. Just a little FYI for ya


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

chad said:


>


That is how a smart person makes his/her car audio equipment look!


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

2 re se..xx colossus


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I still like Chads the best.
Bob, USACi still uses a SPL tiebreaker, I've had to do one recently, hence the change in my "substage". LOL. I think it is only for IntroSQ tho.


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Unfinished yet, am happy with the sound for now, but could use some more power... It's being fed from an Eclipse DA7122 ~ 500WRMS


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Nothing special, but here it is as it sits currently...








Ported IDQ10V3 D2 on a PG Xenon 600.1.

It's about to change, though. I just picked up a second sub and will soon be running two sealed.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

ill post mine as soon as my subs are off back order... dang arc audio lol


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

mobeious said:


> ill post mine as soon as my subs are off back order... dang arc audio lol


dang dayton audio. same situation here


----------



## RoRo (Apr 29, 2008)

mobeious said:


> ill post mine as soon as my subs are off back order... dang arc audio lol


Which ones you getting? 

oh... at least you're not alone, you can vent here 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42185


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Some very nice setups here, mine is pure utility I just can't get any time into this car. These just blow the 4ch high side out, when I dial them up you can hardly hear the comps. A whole 105wrms per sub lol, and still people say IB will not go loud. I guess my mistake is listening to music.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

2 arc12's sealed dual4 so i get a 4ohm load at the amp


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

A couple of these, inverted for comps, regular for daily, but still building the box.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

req said:


> 800w from a memphis big belle


req, how is this possible? I thought you had to completely seal the back of the sub from the cabin to have it work properly.. 

Please school me on this...


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

Subs in my previous car. Don't have pics of them in my new car yet. Nothing special, just 2 simple sealed boxes. Nobody looks in my trunk so i don't see the point of spending a ton of time making it look good.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> req, how is this possible? I thought you had to completely seal the back of the sub from the cabin to have it work properly..
> 
> Please school me on this...


go read his install thread


----------



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

2 old school Diamond Audio MacDaddy's with 400 watts each off of a bridged D7104.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

/\
that ish is hot


----------



## Mlstrass (Apr 22, 2006)

req said:


> just for fun, i am doing a SPL setup that should be swappable with my IB in less than 30 minutes. all quick disconnects and such. its to satisfy everyone i know who says my pair of 15's are not as loud as their 12" rockfords lol.
> 
> we will see what 10 cubes and 4kw with 2 18's that costed the same as their shoddy little install from the mom and pop shop says. hahah.


VERY clean IB install. Curious at to what 18" subs you plan on running?


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

As simple as can be. ICON 12 d2 getting 600 from Kenwood x1r


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BMWturbo said:


> Unfinished yet, am happy with the sound for now, but could use some more power... It's being fed from an Eclipse DA7122 ~ 500WRMS


does that JBL work well IB? everyone told me the older GTi's would not work at all IB, They were wrong  But I had 2 15's


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

behind the grill cloth is an idq-12 sealed acoustically to the cabin through the ski pass. it is in a sealed enclosure. zap dc750.2 bridged to it for about 800w of real world power. will probably swap it out for an idq-15 when the v3 version comes out and try it ib.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> req, how is this possible? I thought you had to completely seal the back of the sub from the cabin to have it work properly..
> 
> Please school me on this...


I've been told that a million times, but in practice I just don't see it. I've ran and worked on a pile of IB installs, even tried it then patched holes and tried again...I could not tell by ear. If you have a huge hole it will act like a port to the trunk, obviously not good but small leaks just seem to make rattles more than they affect the bass of the subs. You can get that setup to work great if the hatch seals on the carpet fairly good and does not rattle. The way I see it, if the path of the leak is too complicated it will not cancel out the front...a long tube will be like a port tuned too low and thus not be effective especially if it can't pass enough air for the subs. 

I look for a solid baffle to hold subs and no leaks near them as most important factors...if air leaks around the quarter panel and down the trim and under the seat and out, then I don't care because I have never experienced loss from it. May also depend on the SPL you develop, as I've run 10s IB right next to 6x9 in a rear deck and covers made no difference on 6x9, the 6x9 did not move from the subs even with four 10s IB in the trunk. Pretty sure at some point they would however.

If anyone has test results for IB leakage I would love to see it.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

A few phases...

old:

























current:


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

JBL Power 10" getting 325-350w from rear channels of JBL Px300.4

sealed custom fiberglass enclosure fabbed up by unpredictableacts.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Running a bridged Genesis Dual Mono and 12" A30 sub in a sealed enclosure:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

just a fyi about my trunk baffle hatch thing. i did a 132.2 with 700~800w @ 48hz on a TL sealed up. so its not ground breaking, but perfect blend for my tastes. there are a few tiny leaks, but its sealed up something like 90% i would guesstimate. im sure there are tiny leaks that go through the rear quarter panel and up behind the rear passenger arm rest area on each side and dissipate out thru the seatbelt hole in the B pillar. but i cant tell. like he said, my baffle weighs in excess of 70lbs. it only vibrates during extreme excursion when im showing off. 

it was tricky to build, but i documented the entire process - i have a thread on here and at caraudio.com if you care to search for it. my old trunk baffle in a trunk car was louder - it did 139.x on a TL sealed on the dash, but thats most likely because the baffle was permanently secured to the frame of the car and it was more like 99% sealed up. so i do loose a little SPL with my current setup. but it does not bother me in the least. i ran the stereo for about 11 hours straight on the drive to new york and it worked the entire way. lol.

as far as my SPL system that i am building purely out of spite for these idiots that say my IDQs are not loud for being a pair of 15's... i have two konaki 9500\HDC3 clone motors with custom dual 1 ohm coil recones, quad spiders, and 6 spoke 18" baskets. i just finished building a 8.6 cubic foot enclosure with 148sqin of port tuned to 36hz. it takes up the entire back of the GTI making it a 2 seater. but it will be all swappable so that when i want to go back to SQ listening after the weekend is over - it should only take maybe 30 minutes to cart the other box up to my room and replace it with the IDQs. 

here is my build thread for the 18's hehe

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=330279


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

req i think u are makeing a huge mistake...i had a 02 337 GTi and had a SQ setup then switched to somthing that could get a bit louder 1 18 with 4k to it... it ruined my GTi viberated everything loose and just destroyed everything i left it in for 1 week and regreted it everyday


----------



## BadSS (Feb 2, 2008)

Not the slickest of installations, but it's functional. Two 15" MB Quart PWE-354s juiced by a MB Quart RAA-1000 (1000 into 1-ohm) and two 10" MB Quart RWC-254s mounted up top feed by one half a MB Quart RAA-4200 (200x2 into 2-ohms). I've since installed the end caps, covers, and tucked the wires away a little better.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

lots of nice work in this thread,

<- needs to make things pretty.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

mobeious said:


> req i think u are makeing a huge mistake...i had a 02 337 GTi and had a SQ setup then switched to somthing that could get a bit louder 1 18 with 4k to it... it ruined my GTi viberated everything loose and just destroyed everything i left it in for 1 week and regreted it everyday


I second this motion after having more spl setups in my car i have permanent damage deep in my dash that rattles when driving and would require removal of my passenger airbag ac components to get to and fix i believe a bracket of some sort cracked deep in the dash. Don't do an spl setup and go back to sq unless you want to spend countless hours taming all the damage from the spl setup.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

BadSS said:


> Not the slickest of installations, but it's functional. Two 15" MB Quart PWE-354s juiced by a MB Quart RAA-1000 (1000 into 1-ohm) and two 10" MB Quart RWC-254s mounted up top feed by one half a MB Quart RAA-4200 (200x2 into 2-ohms). I've since installed the end caps, covers, and tucked the wires away a little better.


which Gen X amps are those in this pic.... and how do u like them?


----------



## aboof (Jul 6, 2008)

chad said:


>


That's beautiful. What kind of car is that? That looks pretty much exactly how I'd like my RSX to end up, except maybe with two PDXs where you have the JL, and maybe 2 ID10s where you have the one sub, if there's enough depth.


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

chad said:


> does that JBL work well IB? everyone told me the older GTi's would not work at all IB, They were wrong  But I had 2 15's


The specs from what I remember are exactly the same, the only difference being the colour of the basket and dustcap.

I'm extremely happy with the way it sounds, thought not 'loud' it is loud enough for the time being 

Sounds nicer then a pair of Peerless XLS 12's I had previously.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BMWturbo said:


> The specs from what I remember are exactly the same, the only difference being the colour of the basket and dustcap.
> 
> I'm extremely happy with the way it sounds, thought not 'loud' it is loud enough for the time being
> 
> Sounds nicer then a pair of Peerless XLS 12's I had previously.


No No, the MUCH older ones using the Pro VGC basket/motor. Mine would have been the equiv to a 2226G, then it has an aquaplas? cone, much heavier to TRY to raise QTS I believe but the motor was big enough to not warrant that. They did shrink the vented enclosure sizing but it still was pretty much a vented driver.


----------



## BadSS (Feb 2, 2008)

chijioke penny said:


> which Gen X amps are those in this pic.... and how do u like them?


Samson (75x2) on the left running the tweeters and a Thor (125x2) on the right pushing the mid-bass. I used them on the front stage because I considered the Hifonics Gen X combination more accurate and dynamic and was without subjection quieter than a Diamond Audio D5 combination (75/150) and the MB Quart combination (100/100) I compared them to. I'm 100% content with the Gen X amps,,, and if you knew me,,, that would speak volumes as to how much I like them!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

aboof said:


> That's beautiful. What kind of car is that? That looks pretty much exactly how I'd like my RSX to end up, except maybe with two PDXs where you have the JL, and maybe 2 ID10s where you have the one sub, if there's enough depth.


2004 civic Si, which makes it totally possible for the RSX 

If you want to lose the spare there's enough room for the 2 subs, that's .7CuFt + a vent you see, if you want to go sealed and lose the storage space to the left then it MAY work if you can space the subs right in the well, but it will be DAMN close.


----------



## aboof (Jul 6, 2008)

chad said:


> 2004 civic Si, which makes it totally possible for the RSX
> 
> If you want to lose the spare there's enough room for the 2 subs, that's .7CuFt + a vent you see, if you want to go sealed and lose the storage space to the left then it MAY work if you can space the subs right in the well, but it will be DAMN close.


Yeah, I'm totally willing to lose the spare for a setup like that. Right now I've got a 1cf wedge just sitting in the hatch, and amps on the back of the seats, so the entire storage space is useless - I can barely even get a few bags of groceries in there, because the hatch comes down at such an angle and the box is taking up the tall parts of the hatch, if you know what I mean - and I can't really fold the seats down for hauling big ****, because I don't want to put big heavy loads on my amps.

Do you mean you think there _would_ be room for 2 10s sealed in the bottom of the hatch, if I lost the spare, or do you think it wouldn't be deep enough for both of them? I was thinking something like this:

http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?t=1&products_id=573

That's 1cf sealed for 2 10" subs that have a 3" mounting depth, but it's not raising the floor on the RSX at all. So I was thinking maybe I could have a false floor (like it appears you have) raised up 2 or 3 inches and have room for 2 ID10s, as well room to put 2 PDX amps and a processor under there, too.

Of course, I have zero skills, and nowhere to work, so I'll probably be talking to Bing about this when I'm ready to pull the trigger, and you don't dictate to a true artist like him, so I'll be listening to whatever he thinks is smartest


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Still in progress, but a 10" JBL GTO 1002D in a 0.75 cubic foot sealed fiberglass box molded to storage compartment under rear drivers side seat of 2006 Toyota Tundra Double Cab, and mounted into 0.75" MDF top board, powered off mono channel of PDX-5 with birth sheet of 372 watts:


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

BadSS said:


> Samson (75x2) on the left running the tweeters and a Thor (125x2) on the right pushing the mid-bass. I used them on the front stage because I considered the Hifonics Gen X combination more accurate and dynamic and was without subjection quieter than a Diamond Audio D5 combination (75/150) and the MB Quart combination (100/100) I compared them to. I'm 100% content with the Gen X amps,,, and if you knew me,,, that would speak volumes as to how much I like them!!


not questioning how much u love them.....I too have a couple of Gen x amp's....(2) sampson and a zues .....just waiting on my next vehicle to install them in


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ooo more chances to post install pics again? 

IDQ10v3dual2 running 780 watts off sub channel of DLS A5, class AB. sub is in a .8-.85 sealed enclosure.


----------



## ~thematt~ (Sep 14, 2007)

My little lovely. JBL 2268HPL off a Tru-tech Hammer. Doesnt do too badly. Am fabricating a floating floor over the top to hide it all too.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

~thematt~ said:


> My little lovely. JBL 2268HPL off a Tru-tech Hammer. Doesnt do too badly. Am fabricating a floating floor over the top to hide it all too.


Screw the Hammer!! I just want those Arc's, though I'd be happy with Danny's unsigned ones lol...



My setup JBL W15 Gti, fed roughly 1000rms from an Audiosystem F2>500, box is about 1.6cuft, gives me a fairly flat response, I had to EQ down a couple db around 40hz but after that it's pretty flat and has an f3 point of about 20hz. The current setup is slightly different the sub is installed the right way up but due to depth had to be spaced up, so it looks a bit ugly but in any case I'm redoing the whole boot again soon, since I have some more amps to fit etc...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)




----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

~thematt~ said:


> My little lovely. JBL 2268HPL off a Tru-tech Hammer. Doesnt do too badly. Am fabricating a floating floor over the top to hide it all too.


Tell me about the enclosure that's in.....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


>


That's so badass.....


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

chad said:


> That's so badass.....


Thanks man! The idea for that was to save some USABLE space. The amp rack sits so far back towards the rear seat backs that it's totally out of the way despite being a large amp. My rear seats dont fold down either so I don't really sacrifice anything. They get pretty loud when I want them to but they sound great with the Focals. They blend very very well.

And to anyone who is going to ask I'll go ahead and answer the FAQ's....
1) Yes they are 6.5" subs, not midbasses
2)80hz and down.
3)150RMS each in a single 1 cube box.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> Thanks man! The idea for that was to save some USABLE space. The amp rack sits so far back towards the rear seat backs that it's totally out of the way despite being a large amp. My rear seats dont fold down either so I don't really sacrifice anything. They get pretty loud when I want them to but they sound great with the Focals. They blend very very well.
> 
> And to anyone who is going to ask I'll go ahead and answer the FAQ's....
> 1) Yes they are 6.5" subs, not midbasses
> ...


I am toying with putting 4 6.5's in my truck, basically using the Alesis monitor one woofer at PE and makign a monitor one enclosure 4X as big


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

My Z: Two IDMAX12's run off 1200 watts from a DLS A6.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

That entire enclosure is only 1 ft^3?? That's pretty sweet. Do they reach a point where they bottom out at all? Or do they perform pretty well from 80hz down?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> That entire enclosure is only 1 ft^3?? That's pretty sweet. Do they reach a point where they bottom out at all? Or do they perform pretty well from 80hz down?


I can get them to bottom out if I turn it up really loud. I've never been able to figure out how NOT to get a sub to bottom out.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

chad said:


> I am toying with putting 4 6.5's in my truck, basically using the Alesis monitor one woofer at PE and makign a monitor one enclosure 4X as big


Oooooo, that could be a fun project


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> Oooooo, that could be a fun project


Beer will be consumed 

I'm thinking it should kill in a single-cab truck, small at that!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Thanks man! The idea for that was to save some USABLE space. The amp rack sits so far back towards the rear seat backs that it's totally out of the way despite being a large amp. My rear seats dont fold down either so I don't really sacrifice anything. They get pretty loud when I want them to but they sound great with the Focals. They blend very very well.
> 
> And to anyone who is going to ask I'll go ahead and answer the FAQ's....
> 1) Yes they are 6.5" subs, not midbasses
> ...


Envisionelec (Aaron) has a very similar set-up in his jeep, I got to hear it and it was REALLY nice.. I think he was using either Daytons or Tang Bands... not sure now.. I do know he was powering with some of the SS Ref amps I had sold him, he was also running a Dayton 7" or something up front and NO tweeters... you couldn't hardly tell he wasn't running tweeters and the bass, the bass was so "up front" you woulda thought the subs were under the dash..


----------



## jazz391 (May 17, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> ooo more chances to post install pics again?
> 
> IDQ10v3dual2 running 780 watts off sub channel of DLS A5, class AB. sub is in a .8-.85 sealed enclosure.



that looks great; what did you use to get the carbon fiber look on the box?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> ooo more chances to post install pics again?
> 
> IDQ10v3dual2 running 780 watts off sub channel of DLS A5, class AB. sub is in a .8-.85 sealed enclosure.
> 
> ...



is that a pic of your car Bing?


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> is that a pic of your car Bing?


Speaking for Bing...

Yes, it's his car.


----------



## lasmujercitas (Feb 17, 2008)

nice stuff


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> I've never been able to figure out how NOT to get a sub to bottom out.


s.s.f.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

60ndown said:


> s.s.f.


Helps but I just can't stand missing out on music....


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's my setup, not much to look at compared to some of the setups you guys are running, but it gets the job done:








15" Dayton Titanic MkIII in 2.8 cu. ft. sealed, powered by a bridged US Amps IS-2200, about 700W RMS.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

^^^ what's the fury looking stuff on the back wall there??


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> ^^^ what's the fury looking stuff on the back wall there??


Crushed velvet  Slowly upholstering the whole interior in it.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

BadSS said:


> Not the slickest of installations, but it's functional. Two 15" MB Quart PWE-354s juiced by a MB Quart RAA-1000 (1000 into 1-ohm) and two 10" MB Quart RWC-254s mounted up top feed by one half a MB Quart RAA-4200 (200x2 into 2-ohms). I've since installed the end caps, covers, and tucked the wires away a little better.


I'm thinking of doing this but maybe a swing down shelf of some kind as I don't know what amps I will end up with and some might have top controls. If I run pair of 15 instead of quad 12s output will be close.

Some very nice setups here, great photos.  Crushed velvet? Now that is cool custom work, just don't see to see much of that anymore. The 4 smaller subs hanging from the rear deck in the box, that is cool too.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

PSYKO_Inc said:


> Here's my setup, not much to look at compared to some of the setups you guys are running, but it gets the job done:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you have that box/amp rack covered in? It looks like a bed liner or black carpet but I can't be sure from the pic.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> What do you have that box/amp rack covered in? It looks like a bed liner or black carpet but I can't be sure from the pic.


Black carpet from parts express. The camera flash just made it look kinda funny.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

PSYKO_Inc said:


> Crushed velvet  Slowly upholstering the whole interior in it.



Pimp


----------



## amapro704 (Mar 23, 2008)

All the IB homies are coming out of the woodwork! I know my next project..


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

amapro704 said:


> All the IB homies are coming out of the woodwork! I know my next project..


If I ever get my balls up to do a blow through on my truck.........


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I subscribe to the KISS method...

Single DLS OA12 mounted using a custom baffle to the factory location which was designed for a 9" BOSE sub. Great upgrade, and I still get to keep my trunk.


----------



## ~thematt~ (Sep 14, 2007)

chad said:


> Tell me about the enclosure that's in.....


I would, but I'd get no real JBL fans jumping to my party though!!  I figured James B Lansing has already turned over in his grave so many times in the past, it should be second nature to him by now..... 

Its sealed at 2.5-ish cubes, but only because I have a hatch at the moment, and want a stealth look to the install.

Next car is already decided, and only a few months away. Plan there is to mount trunk baffle style, and try porting through the rear-shelf. Something a little different, but with all the goodies.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

chuyler1 said:


> I subscribe to the KISS method...
> 
> Single DLS OA12 mounted using a custom baffle to the factory location which was designed for a 9" BOSE sub. Great upgrade, and I still get to keep my trunk.


Very slick. Have you given any thought to putting a carpet cylinder around it? Maybe something that would disguise it to the casual glance if you're in a parking lot somewhere loading something in the trunk?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, its kinda hard to hide the amps too...


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

Autiophile said:


> Two w12gti mkIIs infinite baffle. Almost always ran with the seats up and the armrest pass through open.


I don't usually say this BS- but that's some orgasmic ****.


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

Invert
1
1
1
1
\/








???
but, have you ever tried...temp?


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

15" XJ-15 dual 8 ohm XBL^2 motor, IB vented directly outside










and here's the vent










I'm going to redo the baffle soon and make it pretty... but I've never heard a sub extend like this setup does, ever.


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> I'm thinking of doing this but maybe a swing down shelf of some kind as I don't know what amps I will end up with and some might have top controls. If I run pair of 15 instead of quad 12s output will be close.
> 
> Some very nice setups here, great photos.  Crushed velvet? Now that is cool custom work, just don't see to see much of that anymore. The 4 smaller subs hanging from the rear deck in the box, that is cool too.


I did a swingdown shelf for my last install.... worked great!


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

heres what i am taking out. A downfire box that i build for customers i love 'em, but i want to glass in my next one like my old cars







[/IMG]

heres some old boxes


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

IDQ15v2 D2










In the center console downfired, 1.35 ft^3. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view






















I like upfront bass....


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

ClinesSelect said:


> IDQ15v2 D2
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I really like your up front sub box, and thought hard about doing that in my 06 tundra before putting mine under the rear seat. I just couldn't give up the console storage space. If I didn't have a car seat strapped into my rear seat all the time, I'd have used the rear storage compartments for storage, but it is just way too much trouble to get into them day in and day out, so alas it just made more utilitarian sense to put the sub back there in my case.

Nice setup though.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Seats down, IB 550+rms...


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I still chuckle a little at the term "substage" ..... bass is unidirectional, if you can tell where it's coming from - you failed.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

ClinesSelect said:


>


How on earth do you drive that ****....you gotta reach waaaaaaaay down to shift!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Sassmastersq said:


> 15" XJ-15 dual 8 ohm XBL^2 motor, IB vented directly outside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool, 

ive never thought of that in 18+ years of bumping.

mids and midbass yes, but a monster 15 no

very cool

whats the vent look like on the outside? and how many inches of vent does it require?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ClinesSelect said:


> IDQ15v2 D2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet that sounds sweet

and relatively easy to switch subs and experiment?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> How on earth do you drive that ****....you gotta reach waaaaaaaay down to shift!


Uhhh, newb... 

That puts it in 4WD, the shifter is (automatic trans) on the column


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulD said:


> I still chuckle a little at the term "substage" ..... bass is unidirectional, if you can tell where it's coming from - you failed.


yea right, thats why the bass in the bedroom is as good as in the tv room


----------



## bumpintheILside (Jul 17, 2008)

single 15" TC-3000 tuned to 28hz with an audiobahn A2300hct.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

60ndown said:


> yea right, thats why the bass in the bedroom is as good as in the tv room


????? The point is, if you can pinpoint the location of the sub there are too many rattles around it or it's distorting. Staging is about accurate location, NOT volume.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulD said:


> ????? The point is, if you can pinpoint the location of the sub there are too many rattles around it or it's distorting. Staging is about accurate location, NOT volume.


right, thanks for clearing that up 4 mi 

i always figured the louder it was the more 'presence' and 'stage' i would experience


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

chad said:


> Uhhh, newb...
> 
> That puts it in 4WD, the shifter is (automatic trans) on the column


LOL


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

PSYKO_Inc said:


> Crushed velvet  Slowly upholstering the whole interior in it.



Looks like what i'm doing, only mine has more "nap" to it...


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

Two Dayton RSS390HF's, running off the rear channels of two Blaupunkt VA4100's for now.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Looks like what i'm doing, only mine has more "nap" to it...


More pimpizzle beeaiotch


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Heres mine. I.B. in an E46.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's mine (also in a BMW E46): 
2 Hybrid Audio L8's:


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow Tom-nice and clean. Now you have given me an idea on making a beauty panel like the one you have hanging under your rear deck.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

dtviewer said:


> Wow Tom-nice and clean. Now you have given me an idea on making a beauty panel like the one you have hanging under your rear deck.


I really like it because it uses basically zero trunk space. I actually gained trunk space by removing the factory subs and junk that was hanging from the rear deck.

Here is a link to the build if you are interested. I will also post it here when the rest of the pieces come in.

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1033587


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

Still under construction, but the sub is a JL 13w6v2 in a sealed cabinet, down firing in the club cab portion of my truck, powered by a JL 500/1v2 amp.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

I did my doors the same way. 6.5" dyn 2-ways. Made a big difference from how they come stock on the door panel.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

dtviewer said:


> I did my doors the same way. 6.5" dyn 2-ways. Made a big difference from how they come stock on the door panel.
> 
> Thanks for the pics.


Hard to tell from your pics, but is yours a sedan also?


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

12v Electronics said:


> Hard to tell from your pics, but is yours a sedan also?


Yes-2000 323i


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

RE sx12 in 2.2 cubes ported to 32hz.
Still needs carpet and some final trimming, but it's done enough to sound decent.


----------

